# New P. murinus enclosure



## becca81 (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's advice on getting this set up and getting the T moved!  I actually had to make a new enclosure because the holes in the first were dangerously big.

Here's Kepler and his/her new home:
(he's already using the hide!)


----------



## manville (Dec 6, 2004)

Thats a very nice enclosure!


----------



## Goliath (Dec 6, 2004)

Very nice, I use them for a lot of my sling and smaller T's.  
Mike


----------



## Vanan (Dec 6, 2004)

Gotta find me-self those containers. Nice setup.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 6, 2004)

They were $0.97 at Michael's (an arts and crafts store).  I messed up a few times, so they were cheap enough to buy extra.

Now the T has spun a web all around the hide with only a little hole to poke through.


----------



## tkn0spdr (Dec 6, 2004)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> They were $0.97 at Michael's (an arts and crafts store).  I messed up a few times, so they were cheap enough to buy extra.


Apparently Florida craft stores suck, I've been to Michael's, Crafts & Stuff, and several dollar stores. Nobody has these in any shape or size. I finally found some at a flea market that are Matchbox car sized to Beanie baby sized, but none with the tall lid that work great with arboreals when turned upside down. I haven't looked at the Rag Shop yet but my hopes aren't that high.


----------



## becca81 (Dec 6, 2004)

> Apparently Florida craft stores suck, I've been to Michael's, Crafts & Stuff, and several dollar stores. Nobody has these in any shape or size. I finally found some at a flea market that are Matchbox car sized to Beanie baby sized, but none with the tall lid that work great with arboreals when turned upside down. I haven't looked at the Rag Shop yet but my hopes aren't that high.


They have all shapes and sizes at the store in my city.  Have you checked their online store (if they have one!)?


----------



## Jakob (Dec 6, 2004)

tkn0spdr said:
			
		

> Apparently Florida craft stores suck, I've been to Michael's, Crafts & Stuff, and several dollar stores. Nobody has these in any shape or size. I finally found some at a flea market that are Matchbox car sized to Beanie baby sized, but none with the tall lid that work great with arboreals when turned upside down. I haven't looked at the Rag Shop yet but my hopes aren't that high.


Must be your area...every Michaels I've been to has these...odd.

Later, 

Jake


----------



## USMuscle9403 (Dec 6, 2004)

I used to keep arboreal Ts in these back when my mom collected beanie babies...LMAO. My stupid self didn't even think to turn it upside down though...much more convenient that way.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 6, 2004)

Your little spiderling is as fat as mud lol. Your enclosure looks great


----------

